# 3 wire 220 v dryer plug/ cord



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

no such thing as positive or negative in a 240V system.


Black or red are your hots(doesn't matter), white is a neutral.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

snommel said:


> which one of the wires is positive which is negative


 if you ask a question like that you probably should not be messing with it


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Two of the wires are called the hots - they are both negative and/or positive - as they are opposite in phase.

Here's an explanation:
http://www.nojolt.com/Understanding_240_volt_circuits.shtml


----------

